# Ceaser Creek or Stonelick or?



## dagofisher (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey all, first time poster. Just moved here from SoCal and was looking to take the wife and kids fishing. They have never caught a fish so anything will be a bonus. It could be a 4" bluegill and it would be great. Any reccomendations of where to go? I don't have a boat so...


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I'll recommend Cowan Lake for this one with a rented pontoon. This is a small 10 hp serene 700 acre lake with a small marina that has everything you need. They have a good number of rental boats, including 10 or so nice pontoons. Best to give them a call and reserve for the day. Although there can be a rare tough day on this lake, it is by far the Southwest regions gem for catching good numbers of panfish. 
I won't say bankfishing on this lake at this time of year is tough...uh...well OK, I'll say it. Expect a slow catch rate from the bank here at this time of year.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

would suggest the spillway at cowan for bank but it was low and dirty last time i was there. find a creek, go to bevercreek ymca, any little local park,there should be bluegill


----------



## shadesplace (Aug 27, 2004)

Try fishing the Great Miami River running through Dayton. I have been hearing it's producing some great catches right now with smallies.

Good luck


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

DagoFisher - What area do you live in? You'll get more responses if you can help out with location.


----------



## dagofisher (Jun 26, 2007)

Sorry about the lack of info, first time in forums. I just moved to Mason.


----------



## robstermon (Jan 2, 2006)

Stonelick has an abundance of great fishing anywhere towards the dam near structure you can catch crappie.


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

I agree with Cowan. Would take you about 45 minutes from Mason. Take
my family there all the time. Although the crappie bite has slowed from the spring, alot of fish there to be caught. Not any great size but for a good day on the lake with smiles on the kids faces you can't beat it. Marina has fishing boats for rent that are bit more reasonable than the pontoons.
www.ssmarina.com well get you info and prices.


----------



## hornswaggled (Aug 20, 2006)

There are 2 parks in Mason where you can fish: "Voice of America" park has a lake that is about 33 acres and Pine Hills Lake Park has 2 ponds/lakes. There is cost associated with the both of the, I believe that VOA park is more reasonable. Both are supposed to be stocked, I have only fished the VOA park once and got :S . Maybe someone else knows more about them. The Little Miami River is pretty close to you and is full of fish to.


----------



## Red The Fisherman (Oct 1, 2006)

For fishing w/ the family in the Mason area. Voice of America/Ronald Reagan is your best bet. It does cost money but catching fish there is as easy as catching a goldfish at a catholic festival. It also has shore fishing and boat rental. For a great place to go I also suggest Cowan, it's beautiful!


----------



## dagofisher (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks for the info and thanks for making me feel welcome.


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

The pine Hills lakes in Mason costs 7$ per person and has alot of nice channel cats. wouldnt think it to look at the lake but I have filled a stringer easily!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

im in mason as well and i did a ton of fishing at pine hill over the years, if you want to catch a ton of bluegills just go fish at the dock. theres also a good (well stocked) population of flatheads and blues in there, we've taken fish over 50lbs. VOA park i avoid the fishing isnt much. also if your in mason your probably in a neighborhood and all the subdivisions in mason have retention ponds, almost all of them have bluegills and healthy populations of bass, in fact if you tell me the ones close to you i could tell you what they have in them, i've been in mason 13+years and the reason many of those ponds have bass is me wanting more places to fish. as for bigger lakes stick with cowan, if your gonna drive as far a cc just drive to brookville in indiana its worth the extra ten minutes


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

RiverKing makes a good point--those little neighborhood ponds are often very productive and they are big fun...many have been "populated" by anglers who want to fish there, and they have nice numbers. I caught my biggest bass ever at one of those (just shy of 6 lbs). Just one warning, folks: sometimes there are rules governing who can fish there. Just make sure you are welcome. It may be a matter of knowing someone who lives there, or getting permission from the subdivision's committee of homeowners, etc. I've been (nicely) chased out of several places, but I still have several where I'm welcome. Be aware, though!


----------

